# Best cage for large syrian?



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi, i have been looking around for months for a large hamster cage for my female syrian dani. i want one that has lots of floor space for lots of toys. 
thanks


----------



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

never mind, i am going for this one https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/hamsters_and_gerbils/qute_hamster_cage/. it is a little pricey but looks like it is worth the money.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

IMHO, that too small for a syrian- if you look at the persons hand in comparision to the cage it's only a 3rd max of the space a zoozone2 would give you. it may be great for gerbils, but at that price not a chance i'd buy it for a hammie (or gerbil-- you could get a 4ftx2x2 tank for a gerb for less than that!)

a hamster should have floor space of at least 30x50cm, but ideally up to 80cm long.

i've attached a picture of the cage i got Daisy in (she was an unwanted childs present) which [email protected] sell as suitable for a syrian sat on top of the zoozone2... the top cage is about the same length and width as the cage you linked...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but the omlet cage is not suitable for any animal at all, its all about looks and not the animals needs, plenty of threads about it on here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/206398-ugh-omlette-have-struck-again.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/209155-geniuses-again.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/218830-qute-cage.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/231457-qute-hamster-cage.html


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Please don't buy it. They advertise very well and I can see why people think its a great cage but it is not suitable for any animal, far far too small!


----------



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

kodakkuki said:


> IMHO, that too small for a syrian- if you look at the persons hand in comparision to the cage it's only a 3rd max of the space a zoozone2 would give you. it may be great for gerbils, but at that price not a chance i'd buy it for a hammie (or gerbil-- you could get a 4ftx2x2 tank for a gerb for less than that!)
> 
> a hamster should have floor space of at least 30x50cm, but ideally up to 80cm long.
> 
> i've attached a picture of the cage i got Daisy in (she was an unwanted childs present) which [email protected] sell as suitable for a syrian sat on top of the zoozone2... the top cage is about the same length and width as the cage you linked...


yeah, now that i look at the cage again, i see your point, i think i might get a zoozone 2, could you give me a link please?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

hamsterluver11 said:


> yeah, now that i look at the cage again, i see your point, i think i might get a zoozone 2, could you give me a link please?


here is a link to it on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hagen-Zoozo...UTF8&qid=1389818759&sr=8-1&keywords=zoozone+2
i actually got mine years ago in a local petshop- you may be able to get one cheaper if you try local shops to you? but the link gives you dimensions etc. (though you do have to put some extra, smaller mesh on the lid to stop escapes!). or you could have a wee look at different types of cages the same size... i believe the hamster heaven and alexander have been recommended before?


----------



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

kodakkuki said:


> here is a link to it on amazon Hagen Large Zoozone Indoor Rabbit/Guinea Pig Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> i actually got mine years ago in a local petshop- you may be able to get one cheaper if you try local shops to you? but the link gives you dimensions etc. (though you do have to put some extra, smaller mesh on the lid to stop escapes!). or you could have a wee look at different types of cages the same size... i believe the hamster heaven and alexander have been recommended before?


wow! thanks for that. the zoozone 2 looks like a great cage, alot bigger and cheaper than the omlet one, i have learned not to buy from them now!


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

To be honest, I wouldn't personally house a Syrian in any of the cages sold in pet stores. They just seem too small (or else our boy is just too big).

We have him in an old aquarium with a specially adapted "lid" where he has a lot of space to run about in 130cm x60cm. One of the reasons is that he was wearing out wheels (or they just weren't suitable/quiet) - and the awesome Karlie Wonderland wooden wheels are just too big to fit in one of those plastic/metal cages.

With a bit of clever planning you can create an environment where your Syrian can climb, dig, forage and do "hamster stuff" that they wouldn't be able to do in a tiny plastic cage.

You can buy second hand aquariums really cheaply if you look at through places like your local paper or Gumtree etc. You just need the room for them though - that's the disadvantage.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus

the top 3 cages are a nice and large for syrian


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have used the hamster heaven and while it is great size wise, I'd like to warn you about all the tubes, they are no fun to clean weekly and as my hamster decided the perfect spot for her toilet was the tubes, weekly cleans were a must, some of the tubes began to break and it was all very fiddly.

However if there is a way to not have to use all the tubes, it is a fantastic cage.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can get the clear plastic stoppers as this is what I did on my hamster heaven cage.


----------

